# I’m back....at the rugby!



## Furryanimal (Aug 6, 2021)

For 18 long months i have been unable to go out and watch rugby as the club game in Wales was suspended because of covid.And the team i support don’t start until next week.
But last night i took myself off to the local park for the town derby-Croesyceiliog v Cwmbran as the game finally returned.Strictly Amateur.
What better way to spend a Friday evening than stood on the touchline getting soaking wet in what-for a game at this level-was a ridiculously large crowd.Shoulder to shoulder and strictly maskless the day before social distancing ended in Wales!
Did i enjoy it?You bet i did.Croesyceiliog won 11-8 with all their points scored by Josh Parr.
And when i got in i had take off my sodden clothes to dry.
How i missed all this.
And in two months i get to follow my team to North Wales..a 3 1/2 hour  train ride away.That trip was due 17 months ago!Looking forward to it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2021)

Furry, Have fun but please be careful!


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 7, 2021)

Photos from last night..not mine.From Cwmbran Life

i’m hidden behind the players on the bottom one!


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 7, 2021)

I found this



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=265526958340830
		



the guy with the walking stick,green jacket and green Packers hat at 1:32 is me!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks like fun.

If I may ask, do folks in your area prefer to communicate in English or Cymraeg?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness it was difficult to find you but I think I did. But not a second time; it went too fast.

Happy that you finally had a great time but please be careful!


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 7, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Looks like fun.
> 
> If I may ask, do folks in your area prefer to communicate in English or Cymraeg?


English...not too many Welsh speakers in my area
But last nights game-in English-was the cross of the cockerel v crow valley


----------

